# New & First P99QA



## sinkemlow (Mar 31, 2007)

*Just Picked Up My First P99QA*

New to this forum and to Walther pistols, but I just had to get on and share my new found excitement for the P99 I just picked up. I've been looking for a new handgun to play with for a little while now. I've been carrying Glocks in one form or another(and I've owned damn near all of them) since I started carrying back in around 1994. I've owned my share of H&Ks, Smiths, Rugers, and of course Glocks. I did a ton of research on the P99s and thanks in large part to jenglish and Shipwreck, I bought a used(less than 100 downrange) P99 in 9mm. Now if it shoots as good as it feels and proves durable enough to stand up to my abuse, those bricks I've been carrying for the last 13 years wil go bye bye so I can buy more Walthers! I know it's a little early to be carrying on about it, but dammit I'm psyched about a handgun for the first time in a while. Hopefully I'll get out this weekend to put about 500 to 600 through. I'll keep my mouth shut until then:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a good looking gun you got there. Hope it shoots good for you. Let us know and enjoy it. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new P99 QA! When you get to the range, let us know what you think.

Cheers. JE


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the gun!


----------



## sinkemlow (Mar 31, 2007)

FINALLY! Got out yesterday and threw around 400 rounds through her. A mix of WWB and Rem. UMC. Fed everything without a single malfunction. Even had my 13 year old nephew shooting it and he tends to limp wrist everything he shoots. No problems at all. Now I was at an outdoor public range, shortest distance being 25 yards. I'll just say that I am really impressed with the accuracy of this thing. The only handguns I remember owning that were even close were my fullsize USP 40 and a couple of Colt and Para Ordnance 1911s. Sorry, no targets to post. By the time we left there were so many "gangstas" and other assorted idiots there that I just wanted to go. All in all a very good outing and I was very impressed and pleased with the outcome. It'll take a few more trips to get used to the trigger and get generally more comfortable with her but so far she feels GOOD!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

JEnglish can tell you all you would want to know about the different triggers on the Walthers. He's also has got a great video out about tearing one down and putting back together. You can down load it right off the web. Good shooting.

Best Baldy..


----------



## fire717 (May 1, 2007)

Here is my new QA


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking real good there Fire717. That's a real sharp combo and good pictures. Good luck with them both.

Best Baldy.


----------



## sinkemlow (Mar 31, 2007)

NICE...and against my favorite background:smt066


----------

